# wtp trust or kink doyle...which one?



## LCA (Apr 12, 2009)

Alright so I'm leaning more towards the wtp trust cause it's cheaper lighter and a better fit but I know how good Kink is so I wanted some input before I buy. there only 20 bucks apart.

Details and Specs for We The People Trust Bike 2010:

Full chromoly frame with removable brake mounts and cable guides, integrated headtube drilled fro gyro tabs, 1-1/8" chromoly fork, 2-pc chromoly bars with 8.2" rise, WTP El Barrio grips, Salt Pro front load stem, Salt Moto brake and lever, Salt Expert L/R 3-pc tubular cranks with sealed Mid BB, Salt 25T chainwheel, Salt sealed cassette with 9T driver, 3/8" sealed front hub, Salt 36H double-wall rims, PC pedals, WTP Padded Pivotal seat, Salt Pivotal post combo, Salt tires and 2 steel pegs. 21" toptube (24.9 lbs)



Details and Specs for Kink Doyle Bike 2010:

Full chromoly frame with an integrated headtube drilled for gyro tabs, 1-1/8" chromoly fork with a 1-pc steerer tube, 8" chromoly 2-pc bars, Duo Doyle grips, Demolition F-1 stem, Tektro brake and lever, 2-pc tubular chromoly cranks with sealed Mid BB, 25T Demolition M5 chainwheel, 3/8" sealed front hub, 14mm sealed cassette with 9T driver, 36H Alienation Black Sheep rims, Kenda Tires, Demolition pedals, Demolition seat clamp, Kink Pivotal seat and post and 2 steel pegs. 20.75" Toptube (26.5 lbs)

What do you guys think?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't think you can go wrong either way... I'm a big Doyle fan, so my vote is for the Kink.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

WTP Trust all the way!

21" top tube, fully chromoly, full sealed everything, and 24.XX lbs. Ive ridden the trust and compared it side by side with many of hte similarly priced bikes (unfortunately not the doyle though), and the Trust is the most superior BMX bike for the dollar this year.

I guess it really comes down to how big you are, if you are over 5'8" go with the Trust man. You will like the bigger bars, and longer top tube frame!


----------



## LCA (Apr 12, 2009)

ZenkiS14 said:


> WTP Trust all the way!
> 
> 21" top tube, fully chromoly, full sealed everything, and 24.XX lbs. Ive ridden the trust and compared it side by side with many of hte similarly priced bikes (unfortunately not the doyle though), and the Trust is the most superior BMX bike for the dollar this year.
> 
> I guess it really comes down to how big you are, if you are over 5'8" go with the Trust man. You will like the bigger bars, and longer top tube frame!


I ordered the WTP Trust Tuesday night it's sitting in a warehouse 2 hours from here and iwll be delivered tomorrow. If I had a car I'd go get it but that's kinda the reason I'm getting a bike lol. 
Post my opinions on it when I get it.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad to hear man! You made the right decision, that bike is effing sick.


----------



## LCA (Apr 12, 2009)

CAN"T WAIT it's in my town on the delivery truck. Just want it to get here.
The wait is killing me.


----------



## LCA (Apr 12, 2009)

It got here about 20 minutes ago. Put it together and now I'm off to the bike store to see if I did everything right.


----------

